# Picture Friday Family photo



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I just staged this photo the other day to use in a fun little contest. Too lazy to clean the bikes first, but heck no time for that, they are all getting a lot of ride time right now. Sorry about the Aspen with slicks, but it quickly became an asphalt rider when I got the Dirt drop TimberComp together to take it's place (The Aspen will probably see some miles this weekend being the new wet weather bike of choice for the MS 150 ride). I have seen some of your photo's along the fence line (or leaned up against the bear). This is my little family of Ritchey's:










Forgot one.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I take it that you like blue bikes. 

This is a great idea. It may take me a couple of days to stage a picture, but I'll post my "family" shots soon.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

No Ritchey family shot, but I do have a WTB family shot


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

WOW. I think I just made in my pants. Nice quiver FB.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

No wonder I can't find a flippin WTB. Damn FB!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Tim, you stick with Blue, and I will stick with Green


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> No Ritchey family shot, but I do have a WTB family shot


Dare I say that's the money shot?! Wow FB, how do you decide on the weekend?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> No Ritchey family shot, but I do have a WTB family shot


Wow.......
Thats what I was thinking.......
Awesome....


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Wow is an understatement. That is one fine collection.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I love line up shots. Sadly, I don't have one.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I love line up shots. Sadly, I don't have one.


Get cracking.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> Get cracking.


Haha! Right? I need to clean a few of them first.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

This is a photo of some of the family with their heads cropped off...


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## swisscross (Oct 20, 2008)

*can I play*

Sorry no MTB, yet


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Fantastic thread! :thumbsup:

My 1994 Rhygin Ra....










....and its younger sibling, my 1998 Rhygin Metax CX.

View attachment 567944


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

You need to P'shop those into the same pic, man!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

My family is so disfunctional.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

1939 Schwinn Ace / 1938 Schwinn Fleet


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll do one of these once I am back in CT. In the meantime, I'd like to mention that I love California.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Nor Cal is screaming your name.Your cross bike was made for these trails. Just ask TR.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

no. everybody stay away. it's horrible here. rains every day. snows the other days. sleet hail. inferno. it's awful.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

That Rhygin cross is hot.. cough cough, needs black tape, cough cough.

Lotso nice rides... damn.

Halaburt, just saw a guy with a Durango worlds shirt walking down the street.. had to keep myself in check. "Am I the type of guy who will offer money for the shirt off someone's back? Not yet".

-Schmitty-


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The first installment of my family photo. The pic below is of a long lost orphan, not the whole brood. We were just reunited tonight. Sad, sad story....but perhaps a worthy future project! I wonder if I can get the fork rebuilt using the old legs.....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ouchtown!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Also, unlikely anyone can post up a more powerful family line up that fillet brazed's.

Cycleshark couuuuld...but he doesn't pose bikes for pictures let alone ride them.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Also, unlikely anyone can post up a more powerful family line up that fillet brazed's.
> 
> Cycleshark couuuuld...but he doesn't pose bikes for pictures let alone ride them.


Hmmm, I keep waiting for the day when FB posts up his lineup of Ritcheys. I can think of a few people here who I am sure have some awesome collections.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> ...unlikely anyone can post up a more powerful family line up that fillet brazed's...


There's something brown... on your nose.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> no. everybody stay away. it's horrible here. rains every day. snows the other days. sleet hail. inferno. it's awful.


Don't forget earthquakes and exploding gas lines.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

halaburt said:


> There's something brown... on your nose.


haha. there has been an aluminum addition to the family since the photo. :thumbsup:

Aemmer, found this old one apparently taken at the same time (I was cleaning out the garage that day):

[


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> no. everybody stay away. it's horrible here. rains every day. snows the other days. sleet hail. inferno. it's awful.


That's what the locals in AK kept saying this summer, meanwhile, we had sunny, 60 to 70 degree weather the whole 10 days.

I do think they're pulling my leg......

I'll get a family pic up soon, too busy with end of summer biker needs right now.

Agreed, great idea Tim!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

*Commando*



Fillet-brazed said:


> haha. there has been an aluminum addition to the family since the photo. :thumbsup:
> 
> Aemmer, found this old one apparently taken at the same time (I was cleaning out the garage that day):
> 
> [


FB, I would love to see more pictures of your Commando. Bi-plane fork...NICE!

Also, amazing collection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

halaburt said:


> There's something brown... on your nose.


He's my lover.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Is that a Bi-Plane on the Commando or a Tange fork? Looks like the latter to me.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

@shawnw - check the link at socketheadcycles for a sweet bi-plane commando.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Holy hams halaburt! amazing pics:thumbsup:


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

That mixte kills me every time.



newsboymerlin said:


>


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Who needs cables and chains when you've got that much ti.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Think I'd rather enjoy pedaling them though instead of using them as scooters.
Must be courting chain and cable manufacturers for a sponsor? What is that about 30K in Ti frames?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Think I'd rather enjoy pedaling them though instead of using them as scooters.
> Must be courting chain and cable manufacturers for a sponsor? What is that about 30K in Ti frames?


I'd say more. Three Newsboys...damn.

GM. Great pics BTW. The first two are quite artsy.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

yo-Nate-y said:


> The first installment of my family photo. The pic below is of a long lost orphan, not the whole brood. We were just reunited tonight. Sad, sad story....but perhaps a worthy future project! I wonder if I can get the fork rebuilt using the old legs.....


Story please.

-Schmitty-


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> The first installment of my family photo. The pic below is of a long lost orphan, not the whole brood. We were just reunited tonight. Sad, sad story....but perhaps a worthy future project! I wonder if I can get the fork rebuilt using the old legs.....


Rody is your guy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

*whole Ritchey family*


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

mainlyfats said:


> That mixte kills me every time.


That's not a Mixte, it's a "ladies" step through.

A Mixte looks like this:









Still ***, but not quite as *** as a Merlin step-through.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> You need to P'shop those into the same pic, man!





Schmitty said:


> That Rhygin cross is hot.. cough cough, needs black tape, cough cough.


Easier to just take another photo! :thumbsup:

I keep changing the tape. I initially had black but didn't like it.

View attachment 568241


View attachment 568242


View attachment 568243


View attachment 568244


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

gm1230126 said:


> Rody is your guy.


Or Walt. (Shorter waitlist AFAIK, more open to fork only orders ATM.) (I've ordered from both recently.)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Holy hams halaburt! amazing pics:thumbsup:


I hate to say it, but I'm kinda impressed with the GT line up.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I hate to say it, but I'm kinda impressed with the GT line up.


Banned!... Well, maybe not from here. :nono:

No Slinger lineup shot from you on this?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

halaburt said:


> Banned!... Well, maybe not from here. :nono:
> 
> No Slinger lineup shot from you on this?


Haha! Totally banned.

Nope. No two Sling line up. Or two Salsa line up. Or five WTB/Potts line up.

Only duo shots I have:

Two Yeti's 20 years apart.









Two Potts', same year.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Every time newsboymerlin posts posts, I get a little bit sadder......

I just want one. 

BP, what happened to yours? Or did I miss the unveiling?


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

*87 Ritchey Ascent with family.*

I only have one Ritchey so I needed a group. They weren't into a pose though.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> @shawnw - check the link at socketheadcycles for a sweet bi-plane commando.


Yep, mine's a Tange crown. I think mine and the one on socket cycles blog are pre-"Commando". Mine did have black rims originally, but that was it. It's not like the later 86 bikes with all black and all the braze ons. I think the camo paint sold well and then Tom gave it a name eventually.

Mine made an appearance in Klunkerz. Watch for it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

*Black*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Yep, mine's a Tange crown. I think mine and the one on socket cycles blog are pre-"Commando". Mine did have black rims originally, but that was it. It's not like the later 86 bikes with all black and all the braze ons. I think the camo paint sold well and then Tom gave it a name eventually.
> 
> Mine made an appearance in Klunkerz. Watch for it!


FB, is there Black in your Camo color scheme? If so, it's probably a Ritchey/Fisher before the split. Probably early 84, before D & D started painting the Camo's. There is a very early ad in Fat Tire Flyer that has the Camo paint scheme before the split. Your right though, it wasn't called Commando until sales took off. Love to see more pics if you have them.

Thanks, S


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

those potts are niiiiiiiiice rumpfy
one of these bridgestones will be done this year


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Couple of old pics -- many changes since. Need to do more group shots.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

A little Schwinn love. Not mine but right next door.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

This is a great thread. I just looked through it twice- and each time was thoroughly disgusted at the shot of all the Merlins. I mean that in the nicest, most complimentary way.  

A lot of respect for mountain bike history is evident in these photos. I'll post some of my own in a bit.


----------



## Jupke (Mar 14, 2007)

Having a rest after a morning on the trails


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Here's my family. This is what the bulk of it looks like at home...









And then my five GT's. Tachyon, Zaskar LE, Psyclone, Peace 9er, and a Team Avalanche frame waiting to be built.









And my five Schwinns- I included the skinny tires. 41 DX, 88 50th Anniversary Paramount, 87 Paramountain, 89 Circuit, and 89 Duo Sport.









Of all these bikes, I ride the 41 DX the most. It's just so much fun, and great for around town jaunts.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

A family that Clunks together...
Nevermind.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> I just staged this photo the other day to use in a fun little contest


Since I was on vacation when this thread was originally started, I guess I have some catching up to do 

A little of everything in there, Steel, Aluminum, Carbon, Ti. From old to newer.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Now thats a well rounded collection. Nice CR!


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Oct 18, 2006)

uhhh...does anyone want to hook me up with a "spare"?


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Update to a cool thread.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Joe Steel said:


> Update to a cool thread.


That red one is awesome. If you decide to dis-own that one from the family, please call me.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

More pics!


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

djmuff said:


> Here's my family. This is what the bulk of it looks like at home...
> 
> View attachment 569471
> 
> ...


Hussong Cantina (poster) That is my hometown.

Salud


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Alasa stopped by since he was visiting NYC, so I had a chance to do a mini-lineup.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ah yes,....this is the pad of Father Cunningham official mountain bike priest of NYC.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I really need to get that Masi retrofitted with rollercams. It sticks out in the lineup.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I It sticks out in the lineup.


You said it. Not me.
barring that one oversight

perfect lineup :thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

This thread just keeps getting better.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It makes me rage with jealousy.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

bushpig said:


> Alasa stopped by since he was visiting NYC, so I had a chance to do a mini-lineup.


Where's Big Red?


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

A little late to the party, but this thread needs some Fat.

87 Wicked, 92 Yo Eddy, 93 Titanium and 94 SAB


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> Where's Big Red?


Far right.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

*Really late to the party but...*

Great thread! I've been meaning to post a picture of the Slingshot family but I'm just now getting around to it.

My 1994 and the wife's/my 1989 outside the shop a couple weekends ago. The saddle on the '89 is set up to wifey spec, I usually have a Turbo on it which apparently is the worst saddle for the female anatomy ever.





And for good measure, the above two Slingers along with a long since sold 1995 Slingshot.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Jack, your wifes bike is nicer than yours!!! 

Really nice pics.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I dig the old style Slingshot.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I hate to say it but Migs might be right.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

That's the great thing about only being an inch and a half taller than your wife. Pop out that women's specific saddle/post, pop in the Turbo/XT post raised a few inches and I'm good to go. 

I ride them both a lot but most of the time I prefer the more laid out position of the 94 which is exactly what the little lady doesn't like. Therefore, she gets the cool (AND PINKISH!) one. 

Also Bushpig, the saddle and stem on the 94 told me to tell you hi.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Another (late) Fat edition. Moving is a great excuse to line your bikes up. I didn't include framesets...and the black Yo will be done once some cranks arrive


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

:winker::winker::winker:


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

How patriotic der hey


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Polish that front one.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Nice bottle cage mount on that rear one.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

"Nice bottle cage mount on that rear one"

Rivet thingy is loose :madmax:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

*Ritchey's*

Old Thread, thought I would bring it back.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm glad people who've been around a while resurrect these cool threads. 

I have to finish a particular bike and then I'll take some better photos of the "family" of bikes. I say "family" as only two of the three are of the same make but all three are related. 

Very cool stuff here, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I like the idea of the QR on the soft tail lock out.



shawnw said:


> Old Thread, thought I would bring it back.
> View attachment 711830


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> I like the idea of the QR on the soft tail lock out.


I miss so much using a 13" laptop.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

So many amazing bikes here, but what's the point of having multiple versions of the same bike?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Vlad said:


> but what's the point of having multiple versions of the same bike?


Because "the rule" clearly states the correct number of bikes to own is n+1...and the "n" is clearly called out as "because you can if that's what you like"


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Hahaaa..... I spent hours drooling over GTs and those weird, pierced stems when I was in middle school and high school in the early '90s. I think you need another yellow bike or two.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jacdykema said:


> The saddle on the '89 is set up to wifey spec, I usually have a Turbo on it which apparently is the worst saddle for the female anatomy ever.


It sure is. 



gm1230126 said:


> Because "the rule" clearly states the correct number of bikes to own is n+1...


My favorite rule.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Because "the rule" clearly states the correct number of bikes to own is n+1...and the "n" is clearly called out as "because you can if that's what you like"


Thats actually a pretty cool looking line up there.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

gm1230126 said:


> Because "the rule" clearly states the correct number of bikes to own is n+1...and the "n" is clearly called out as "because you can if that's what you like"


A rule that I apply to *nearly* everything in life. It is *nearly* because having more than one of some things can get you killed by the one ...


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

I love this thread!!


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> "Nice bottle cage mount on that rear one"
> 
> Rivet thingy is loose :madmax:


Hey A, I had a loose h2o rivet on one of my bikes. I used a longer bottle bolt, a nut on the bolt. Thread the bolt in deep enough, tighten the nut with a wrench. Worked for me....

R


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Late arrival! Due to relocation, I had the whole fleet together before I assembled the racks. Believe it or not, they moved from Nashville to Irvine with no noted damage - I wrapped most and the movers were good with blankets.

Can you name them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

*Ritchey Family Ride*

Doesn't get any better than this, riding the classics with my boys.
Rumpfy name this trail.
[/ATTACH]


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Right on Shawn....
That is awesome......

I like he way you stick with the bar ends on your bikes.....


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Those are *GREAT* photos. :thumbsup:

On the bridge and in the forrest on vintage bikes with your sons - what could be better?


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Beautiful country there Shawn! Glad to see the younger generation appreciating the classics.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Starting to build the latest family member


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Awesome, Shawn. Now, how many MTBR members have posed for photos at this spot? I know I did with a few others at May by the Bay II many years ago.



shawnw said:


> Doesn't get any better than this, riding the classics with my boys.
> Rumpfy name this trail.
> [/ATTACH]


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Vlad said:


> Awesome, Shawn. Now, how many MTBR members have posed for photos at this spot? I know I did with a few others at May by the Bay II many years ago.


Hi Vlad,
This is the Giant Salamander trail at Skeggs, is this the trail your thinking of?


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

Sweeetttt.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Hi Vlad,
> This is the Giant Salamander trail at Skeggs, is this the trail your thinking of?


I don't remember the name of the trail as May by the Bay II was over ten years ago, but I know it was at Skeggs Point. To this day this was one of the best rides I've been on. Great trails, great people, cool bikes--such good times.


----------

